# Alec Bradley Tempus: Genesis. Incredible!



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've had these in my humi for a little time aging and I just couldn't wait anymore. Nice, dark, leathery and it smells amazing. There were no touch ups required at all. The draw was huge!!! The flavor was incredible. It seemed that this stick got better and better the deeper into it that I got. I tasted hints of flavors noting toasted wood and nuts. The end of this stick was peppery with a very slight hint of sweetness. I think I found my new "go to" with the Tempus Genesis.:smoke2:


----------

